# bolt or semi-auto



## spencerhenry (Jan 9, 2011)

to those who proclaim you should stay away from an auto for accuracy and get a bolt rifle this thread is for you. 
while i dont have any pictures here (never could get them loaded), 2 of my most accurate rifles are semi-auto. a colt 6724 ar15 that will outshoot almost any bolt rifle of the same price. i have shot numerous groups that are under 1/2", not b.s. 3 shot groups either. or my ar10-t in 308 that shoots 5 shots into one ragged hole, sure my pss will do that too, but i get follow up shots on running dogs alot easier with the auto.
hell yesterday i shot my second furthest coyote, last year i took one down at 583yds, yesterday i took one down at 498yds. semi auto ar15 55gr v-max duplex reticle 12x leupold. earlier this year i hit one at 565 but he managed to get onto property i cant hunt before i could finish him. call in more than one dog? the first one is easy, the second one running full tilt through the sage, i get shot after shot, with a bolt rifle i'd be lucky to get off 3 shots.
today i took my 22-250 bolt rifle, a remington 700 heavy varmint, it packs alot more punch obviously, but will only shoot about 3/4 5 shot groups.


----------



## biggenius29 (Jan 9, 2011)

You got that right. Dinger built a AR for me and that thing is freaking crazy. 

With Black Hills 75gr match hollow point I can put 5 shots within a dime. I dont know the specs on the barrel, but I know it is a 410 Krieger 1:8. I thought I heard that that barrel will do under .25" groups all day long with the right reload. I have not done that yet seeing I am working on getting into reloading right now.

I know one of my biggest limiting factors on my rifle is the glass I have on it. I have a ACOG on it along with a Leupold Mark AR 3x9. I really need some high power glass for the rifle to shine.

My buddy is a Force Recon Sniper just picked up a Larue 7.62 OBR with I think 24x Horus glass on it. That thing is freaking nuts.

That being said, I love my AR, and right now the thing is way more accurate than the shooter:help: but I am keeping my eyes open for a bolt action in at least a 308. I am keeping my eyes open for a Tikka or a Savage Tactical.


----------



## sbhooper (Jan 10, 2011)

The semis give up nothing in accuracy anymore. They are very good for varminting for the mentioned reasons. I think the only factor with a semi that one needs to pay attention to is that when reloading, care needs to be paid in the resizing so that there is no functionality issues. With a bolt, you can put some pressure on a case that has a ding in the rim or something and that same case could potentially cause a hangup in a semi.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 3, 2011)

> spencerhenry ~ last year i took one down at 583yds, yesterday i took one down at 498yds. semi auto ar15 55gr v-max duplex reticle 12x leupold.



Now that is without a doubt some very expertise shooting. It takes a good rifle and an excellent marksman to do that. I have the equipment, but I'm not that good in my old age. Anything 300 yards and over gives me fits whether semi or bolt.


----------

